# Crosman Quest 1000x, Gamo Big Cat 1200, or Winchester 1000xs



## philipgr3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to these forums and air guns in general. I have been looking for a good gun thats accurate and strong for a reasonable price. Air gun I've shot before is the Daisy Red Ryder and I know that is not at all good. So I have been looking on line for a while and I have found that a lot of people like the Crosman Quest 1000x, Gamo Big Cat 1200, and the Winchester 1000xs. Mainly the Gamo Big Cat 1200. I qould be using the gun for target shooting plinking and small game hunting (mainly squirrels but some rabbits) What do you guys think of these guns? Do you think they're of good quality? if not do you have any suggestion on better guns. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ae69ae (Feb 6, 2009)

philipgr3 said:


> Hi, I'm new to these forums and air guns in general. I have been looking for a good gun thats accurate and strong for a reasonable price. Air gun I've shot before is the Daisy Red Ryder and I know that is not at all good. So I have been looking on line for a while and I have found that a lot of people like the Crosman Quest 1000x, Gamo Big Cat 1200, and the Winchester 1000xs. Mainly the Gamo Big Cat 1200. I qould be using the gun for target shooting plinking and small game hunting (mainly squirrels but some rabbits) What do you guys think of these guns? Do you think they're of good quality? if not do you have any suggestion on better guns. Thanks for all your help.


The Big Cat 1200 is better in my opinion, why? ok here is why
1)Cheap Ammo-- very accurate with Premier Hollow Points($5 a tin of 500 pellets in walmart)
2)Great Scope-- it has a built in scope stop, its 3*9*40(which is good)
3)Adjustible Triger-- its also a 2 stage triger
4)Not to heavy Not to light-- its just right on the money
5)Price is less than $150
6)Durable and cheap to maintain-- just buy a rod($12) to clean the barrel after 500 shoots and a Oil($3) to put on moving parts so it doesn't rust. Don't put oil in the barrel because it will explode literraly
7)Accuracy-- You can put 2 shoots in the same hole easily from 25 yards.

It does make a loud noise when you shoot the raptor pellets(golden pellets) because they go supersonic-- just buy heavier pellets and this solves that problem

other than that, this gun is amazing


----------

